# 2000 jetta 1.8t question about boost?



## Lucian_MK4 (Mar 5, 2012)

whats up everyone, i have a 2000 jetta 1.8t that i just put a k03-sport turbo on and was wondering about hooking a MBC up. Does anyone know how to hook one up? Do I have to run it through the n75 or is it possible to bypass it?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

You should post this question in one of the following forums:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?27-1.8T-Engine-Forum

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?113-Forced-Induction


----------

